# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  MENYEDIAKAN PLASTIK LOMBA untuk KOI SHOW

## LDJ

Dear om semua penghobby koi dan juga beberapa komunitas koi di seluruh Indonesia.

Kami menyediakan plastik lomba untuk koi show / kontes koi / penjurian KC-GO / pameran koi dengan spesifikasi sebagai berikut, barang ready stock :

Bahan : *mica PVC
*Ketebalan : 0.17 mm
Ukuran :
Size S: 35 x 70 x 0.17 @ 18.000
Size M: 40 x 90 x 0.17 @ 20.000
Size L: 45 x 110 x 0.17 @ 23.000

Keunggulan : 
1. lebih tebal sehingga tidak pecah saat jatuh maupun terguncang
2. tanpa sambungan sehingga tidak mudah bocor

*For order : Asnanto 0821 2702 8360 Leopold 08121364171*

----------


## Arif Galleoncy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

